# Photoshop effects help...



## 7deadlysins666 (Apr 26, 2009)

Im trying to make an image something along the lines of this pic:






Its more than just the colors, I know its gotta be something simple but I just can't quite find it.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 26, 2009)

Up the contrast a fair bit, desaturate slightly and add a sepia photo filter.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Apr 26, 2009)

try playing with the levels too.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Apr 26, 2009)

I got something close... i'll try fooling with the levels next, think it turned out a bit too orange...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice work. Try desaturating it a bit more, maybe try some different filters to add subtle colour tones? Also, those graphics, are they stock brushes or multiple text layers etc?


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Apr 26, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Nice work. Try desaturating it a bit more, maybe try some different filters to add subtle colour tones? Also, those graphics, are they stock brushes or multiple text layers etc?



Yeah, im going to completely redo it once I get motivated again currently fighting a cold which doesn't really motivate me to create things. The grunge is some brushes I found searching google. I have some awesome ones on my old computer I wish I could find again. I also used a very subtile overlay layer to create the folds...a picture I also found searching google.


----------



## lefty robb (Apr 28, 2009)

Here's what I would do:Turn it B&W, copy it and put it into a new document that's now RGB, Fuck with the curves, grain and blur, make duplicate layers of the picture and mess with how they interact with one another, I also created a new layer, filled it with the hue I wanted and then messed with how it interacted with the previous layer (Darken, screen, hue etc) here's 5 min in photoshop, obviously not perfect but you get the idea:











compare too:


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Apr 28, 2009)

lefty robb said:


> Here's what I would do:Turn it B&W, copy it and put it into a new document that's now RGB, Fuck with the curves, grain and blur, make duplicate layers of the picture and mess with how they interact with one another, I also created a new layer, filled it with the hue I wanted and then messed with how it interacted with the previous layer (Darken, screen, hue etc) here's 5 min in photoshop, obviously not perfect but you get the idea:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! Thanks Im going to try that tomorrow  

Thanks for all your help everybody.


----------



## lefty robb (Apr 29, 2009)

No problem buddy, been working with Photoshop for many, many years, I love working with photo manipulation.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Apr 29, 2009)

Not exactly, but I really like how this one turned out.


----------



## lefty robb (Apr 30, 2009)

I would probably fade the pink a little more but that's just my taste.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Apr 30, 2009)

Sometimes I like to take the pic down to Black and White, then add a photo filter to put color back in. 

Both these pics from my old band were taken in B&W because the photographer was a dumb bitch. I used some photo filters and such to put some color back in...






This one is much more than that, including playing with many of the settings and a gaussian blur overlay layer, but it started B&W....


----------



## Randy (Apr 30, 2009)

I like how you have to stand way in back to fit into the frame with the rest of the band. 

Nice job Chris and Dave.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Apr 30, 2009)

I am actually not that far in the back, the drummer is. I am pretty big though, but the shortest band member was like 5'10"-5'11".

Actually, the first pic would have been much better if the "photographer" knew what she was doing. The city skyline is across the river and behind us, but it glared out. One reason was because she wanted to wait to do the location shoot until sundown, when I wanted to do it sooner. If she would have used a flash and a quick shutter speed, the pic still would have turned out. She is retarded though, and a bitch!


----------

